# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Phrases for men and women

## patriot

i know there are diffrent phrases for adressing a lady and a man 
so my question is Salam Aleekyum aply only to men?

----------


## Yazeed

> i know there are diffrent phrases for adressing a lady and a man 
> so my question is Salam Aleekyum aply only to men?

 Grammatically speaking, it applies to men (pl.), but people use it nowadays to greet everyone, man, men, woman or women.

----------

